# A list of foods to eat on a daily basis



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys, I am trying to compile a list of items that should ALWAYS be in the house for consumption, as I am finding it hard to consistently get the meals in and have consistency over weeks. I am 6 ft 4, 83kg and worked out that to put weight on I will need to eat roughly 3900kcal. I used to drink mutant mass and that helped a lot but after the second bag I just couldn't stomach it any more, so will stick to protein shakes and mostly whole food.

So far I have come up with:

Oats

Rice

Jacket potatoes (ease of cooking)

pasta

chicken breasts (expensive)

full fat milk

various fish breaded and unbreaded

peanut butter

eggs

bacon

wholemeal seeded bread

mince

orange juice

fruit (bananas, apples, kiwis)

where is best to buy these items? and also how would you structure a diet to achieve my calorie goal? Please include weights if you can, I'm new to structuring an effective diet!!

thanks a lot


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

tescos mate n shhhhhssshhhh dont tell this to anyone.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If trying to gain mass l would go with 200 grammes protein to 100 grammes carbs 5 times a day mate.

Just my opinion.

Oh and swap chicken for turkey if cost is an issue.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Fresh chicken breasts around £18.00 for 5kg from makro.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Almonds / Brazil nuts

Beef Jerky

Tuna/Pink Salmon

Sweet potato

Just google 'bodybuilding shopping list'


----------



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

you can't just walk into makro can you though mate?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

You must know someone who either has a card (use theirs) or someone who has their own small business, they can sign up and get an extra card for you.


----------



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah I'll have a look at that. what about how many meals, weight of each food? example diet?

so far I roughly stick to,

10:00am 70g oats and whey (50g protein)

12:00pm chicken breast, jacket potato

2:00pm chicken slices sandwiches/ 5 egg omlette with 2 wholemeal pieces of bread

5:00pm main meal; rice and chicken, rice and mince or something along those lines with vegetables

7:00pm 70g oats

10:00pm whey shake


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're a skinny feck most folk will telll you to eat 6-7 meals a day and stick to a heavy compounds routine, something like 5x5 done 3 x per week. Can't remember the recommended protien / carb / fats ratio. Look in the 'Gaining Weight' section.


----------



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

What about quarter pounder burgers? 40g of protein in two burgers, surely a good source? Easy to make too then put into a wholemeal bap with some lettuce and mayo?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

CBR6 said:


> yeah I'll have a look at that. what about how many meals, weight of each food? example diet?
> 
> so far I roughly stick to,
> 
> ...


Nice, I could stick to this if I wasn't at work.


----------

